# Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren



## Dyasound (20. April 2015)

Moin Moin,
 mal wieder eine Fachfrage an euch um sich stetig verbessern zu können.
 An meine DAIWA Aqualite Sensor Float (3 Tlg)fische ich gerne Waggler bzw. Durchlaufposen. Evtl. notwendige Bleie mach ich aus Gewohnheit ans Vorfach.
 Jetzt zum Problem.

 Der erste Stopper verbleibt auf der Hauptschnur. Auch im demontierten Zustand. Die Pose habe ich immer über die Schlaufe der Hauptschnur gezogen. Dann Vorfach und Hauptschnur mit einem Wirbel verbunden. Dieser diente dann leider auch gleich als Stopper. Eine Perle aufzuziehen ist aufgrund der Schlaufe auch nicht möglich.

 Welche Montage eignet sich auch dafür eine 3-teilige Rute schnell zu demontieren/montieren?;+ Möchte ungern immer die Schlaufe der Hauptschnur abschneiden und weiterhin einen zweiten Stopper unterhalb der Pose haben. Durchlaufposenwirbel passen schlecht durch die Rutenringe.
 Danke


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Seervus,


wenn du die Rute eh nur als Posenrute mit Laufposen (Waggler) verwendest, kannst du anstelle dass du den Waggler direkt auf die Hauptschnur montierst einen Wirbel auffädeln.  In den Wirbel dann die jeweiloge Laufpose einhängen und halt je nach Pose neu austarieren...


Edit:


Ach dir geht es darum die Rute zum Wasser zu transportieren? ich lasse die Montage eig immer drann und stecke meine Matchruten immer auseinander. Die Moontage wickel ich auf lange Aufwickler und diese werden dann einfach mit nem Gummi mit der Rute zusammen gehalten....


----------



## Pupser (20. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Moin,

ich habe auch eine Aqualite Sensor Float, lasse die aber meist komplett montiert. Mal ohne Haken, mal mit Haken. Je nach Lust, Laune und Sonnenstand.

Die Posen/Waggler montiere ich hiermit auf die Hauptschnur

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmedia.gerlinger.de%2Fmedia%2Fcatalog%2Fproduct%2Fcache%2F1%2Fimage%2F1200x1200%2F9df78e3525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95%2F1%2F4%2F14905010_01-blei-posenadapter-klein-cormoran.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gerlinger.de%2Fcormoran-blei-posenadapter&h=1200&w=1200&tbnid=pia-XYhgE4CCmM%3A&zoom=1&docid=eKjJfcnhRnA_RM&itg=1&ei=IuA0Vai_B8b9ywPY44C4DA&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=335&page=1&start=0&ndsp=36&ved=0CFkQrQMwEw

Allerdings das baugleiche Modell von Grebenstein. Ist zwar teurer, aber dafür, meiner Meinung nach, sauberer und ohne Grate die die Schnur beschädigen könnten verarbeitet.

Btw. die passen auch durch die Ringe der Sensor Float, gerade am WE erst ausprobiert. (weil Faul!)


----------



## Dyasound (20. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

DANKE. Sowas habe ich gesucht. Wie ich eingangs schon erwähnte, wieder ein Stück schlauer und besser geworden.|wavey:


----------



## racoon (20. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Ich habe sämtliche Wagglermontagen auf Wickelbrettchen montiert, die schlummern in der Sitzkiepe. Am Wasser angekommen wähle ich die passende Montage und knüpfe diese an die Hauptschnur. Das dauert keine Minute und ich kann schnell auf Änderungen reagieren.


----------



## Dyasound (20. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Da das Vorfach aber eine geringere Tragkraft hat als die Hauptschnur kann es ja zu dem Fall kommen das durch ein blödes Unglück mal ein Fisch mit Waggler längere Zeit durch die Gegend schwimmt!?


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Demontiert du nach dem Angeln die ganze Rute und ziehst die Schnur durch die Ringe, sodass du die Rute ohne Rolle wieder in das Stofffutteral einpackst?


----------



## Dyasound (20. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

So ähnlich. Rute mit Rolle wird eingepackt.


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Wenn die Rute mit montierter Rolle wieder in die Rutentasche kommt, warum dann die ganze Montage vorher entfernen?


Wäre mir jedesmal zu viel Arbeit 


Was das Thema Vorfach usw. bedeutet. Der Waggler läuft ja auch auf der Hauptschnur! Also wenn das Vorfach reisst - dann hat der Fisch eben nicht die gesammte Montage im Schlepp! Das Vorfach sollte eine geringere Tragkraft als die Hauptschnur haben!


----------



## feederbrassen (20. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Vorfach sollte eine geringere Tragkraft als die Hauptschnur haben!



Das zum einen.


Ich würde auf dem Vorfach allenfalls ein Bleischrot für die Bißanzeige verwenden.
Der Rest gehört auf die Hauptschnur.


----------



## Dyasound (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das zum einen.
> 
> 
> Ich würde auf dem Vorfach allenfalls ein Bleischrot für die Bißanzeige verwenden.
> Der Rest gehört auf die Hauptschnur.



Mein Reden. Daher verstehe ich die Wickelbretchenmethode von racoon nicht.

 Ich werde es mit den Posenwirbelchen mal probieren. Stört euch denn das geklappere nicht wenn man eine dreiteilige Rute komplett mit Angelmontage zusammenpackt. Außerdem muss der der Abstand vom Spitzenring bis zur Hackenöse/Rutenende so ziemlich genau der Vorfachlänge entsprechen.;+


----------



## racoon (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*



Dyasound schrieb:


> Mein Reden. Daher verstehe ich die Wickelbretchenmethode von racoon nicht.


 
Dann werde ich sie Dir nochmal genauer erklären.
Vorweg: Ich transportiere meine Ruten in Transportrohren ans Wasser.
Am Wasser angekommen wird die Rolle angeschraubt, Schnur durch die Ringe gefädelt und dann die passende Montage aus der Kiepe geholt und angeknotet.
Auf den Wickelbrettchen sind fertige Montagen, die Waggler bereits austariert, ohne Vorfach. Je nach Montage haben sie Schnurlängen zwischen 6 und 10 Metern. Passend zur Wassertiefe wird schnell noch ein Stopperknoten oberhalb des Wagglers angebunden, ein Vorfach montiert und ausgelotet. Je nach Zielfisch wird dann noch ggf ein Bissanzeigerschrot angebracht und los geht's.


----------



## Fr33 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Dier Variante von Raccon wollt ich auch mal testen. Allerdings verwende ich ja die Exner Vario Waggler und die sind je nach Antenne fast schon zu lang für die Kiepe! 


Daher habe ich meist 2 Matchruten im Gepack mit 2 leicht unterschiedlichen Montagen (ich kenne meine Gewässer und die Zielfische). Diese montiere die daheim grob vor und wickel alles auf ein Brettchen. Da bei mir die Montage aber direkt auf der Hauptschnur sitzt, wird auch das Wickelbrettchen mit nem Gummi später an der zusammen gelegten Rute befestigt.


----------



## ulli1958m (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*



racoon schrieb:


> Je nach Montage haben sie Schnurlängen zwischen 6 und 10 Metern. Passend zur Wassertiefe wird schnell noch ein Stopperknoten oberhalb des Wagglers angebunden,


also wenn ich es richtig verstehe...von unten nach oben gesehen
vorfach...dann kommt deine 6m bis 10m montage wo der waggler eingehengt wird bzw. drauf läuft....diese schnur knotest du anschließend an deine hauptschnur....richtig? 
welchen knoten verwendest du?
es muß ja ein knoten sein der sich leicht wieder lösen läßt, damit du die montage wieder auf´s brettchen wickeln kannst

#h#h


----------



## racoon (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Genau so. Hab keine Ahnung, wie der Knoten heißt, ich binde mit der Hauptschnur einen Stopperknoten auf die Montage und dann mit der Schnur der Montage einen Stopperknoten auf die Hauptschnur. Leicht zuziehen, dann befeuchten und richtig zuziehen. Schnurenden nicht zu kurz abschneiden und dann passt es. Hält bombenfest und lässt sich sehr leicht mittels Schere wieder entfernen, dann ist die Schnur jeweils 20 cm kürzer.


----------



## Fr33 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Doppelter Grinner Knoten


----------



## ulli1958m (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*



racoon schrieb:


> und lässt sich sehr leicht mittels Schere wieder entfernen, dann ist die Schnur jeweils 20 cm kürzer.


die idee hatte ich auch schon #6 
....dachte das du jetzt hier einen knoten postest bei dem man die schnur nicht kürzen muß :q

|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Ne Ulli da gibts nix von wegen Einschlaufen usw .....Wobei man überlegen muss wie oft man die ganze Montage wechselt.... eher nicht so 0ft.


----------



## Dyasound (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*



racoon schrieb:


> Dann werde ich sie Dir nochmal genauer erklären.
> Vorweg: Ich transportiere meine Ruten in Transportrohren ans Wasser.
> Am Wasser angekommen wird die Rolle angeschraubt, Schnur durch die Ringe gefädelt und dann die passende Montage aus der Kiepe geholt und angeknotet.
> Auf den Wickelbrettchen sind fertige Montagen, die Waggler bereits austariert, ohne Vorfach. Je nach Montage haben sie Schnurlängen zwischen 6 und 10 Metern. Passend zur Wassertiefe wird schnell noch ein Stopperknoten oberhalb des Wagglers angebunden, ein Vorfach montiert und ausgelotet. Je nach Zielfisch wird dann noch ggf ein Bissanzeigerschrot angebracht und los geht's.




 Danke für die genaue Erklärung. Auch andere Mitleser hatten ja noch einige Fragen dazu:q


----------



## racoon (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ne Ulli da gibts nix von wegen Einschlaufen usw .....Wobei man überlegen muss wie oft man die ganze Montage wechselt.... eher nicht so 0ft.


 
Doch, gibt's da auch. Ganz einfach Schlaufe aus Schlaufe. Wichtig ist dabei allerdings, dass die Schlaufen recht groß gebunden werden müssen. Die Schlaufe der Hauptschnur fädelst Du dabei durch die Schlaufe der Montage. Dann das komplette Wickelbrett mit Montage durch die Schlaufe der Hauptschnur und zu ziehen. Erst dann die Montage vom Wickelbrett runter machen.

Die Methode nutze ich am Fließgewässer, wenn ich die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit nicht genau kenne. Dann kann man recht schnell reagieren und die Montage wechseln. Allerdings mache ich das nur, wenn ich nicht feststehend fischen kann, da diese Methode deutlich der Laufmontage überlegen ist.


----------



## ulli1958m (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

schlaufe in schlaufe war ja auch mein gedanke aber bedenken habe ich das die schlaufen schlecht durch die ringe gleiten.....insbesondere dann wenn es unter 5-6gr geht |kopfkrat

übrigens.....bei schlaufe in schlaufe muß ich doch nur die schlaufe der hauptschnur kappen wenn ich die montage wechseln will.
meine montagen hätten somit immer die gleichbleibende länge |rolleyes

#h


----------



## racoon (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Kappen musst Du bei Schlaufe in Schlaufe gar keine Schnur. Die Schlaufen kannst Du in der Regel wieder aufschieben ohne Beschädigung. Wichtig : Vorher Montage wieder auf das Wickelbrettchen aufwickeln.

Gedanken um Wurfweite musst Du Dir keine machen, auch die Knoten der Schlaufen flutschen in der Regel bedenkenlos durch die Ringe.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*



racoon schrieb:


> Dann werde ich sie Dir nochmal genauer erklären.
> Vorweg: Ich transportiere meine Ruten in Transportrohren ans Wasser.
> Am Wasser angekommen wird die Rolle angeschraubt, Schnur durch die Ringe gefädelt und dann die passende Montage aus der Kiepe geholt und angeknotet.
> Auf den Wickelbrettchen sind fertige Montagen, die Waggler bereits austariert, ohne Vorfach. Je nach Montage haben sie Schnurlängen zwischen 6 und 10 Metern. Passend zur Wassertiefe wird schnell noch ein Stopperknoten oberhalb des Wagglers angebunden, ein Vorfach montiert und ausgelotet. Je nach Zielfisch wird dann noch ggf ein Bissanzeigerschrot angebracht und los geht's.


Hey ,das kannte ich so noch nicht.


Fr33 schrieb:


> ......... Da bei mir die Montage aber direkt auf der Hauptschnur sitzt, wird auch das Wickelbrettchen mit nem Gummi später an der zusammen gelegten Rute befestigt.


Das kenne ich auch, |supergri
machs trotzdem anders bzw.bei mir geht es ohne Wickelbrett.
Geht aber auch nur da die Ruten eh nur in einem speziellen Gewässer eingesetzt werden und von daher auch nichts verändert werden muß.


----------



## racoon (21. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

So hab ich es jahrelang auch gemacht, das Wickelbrett diente eigentlich nur als Schutz für Vorfach und Pose. Allerdings habe ich die Faulheit teuer bezahlt, weil meine heißgeliebte Triana- Rute im Futeral zerdrückt wurde.


----------



## Dyasound (28. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Manches kann so einfach sein. habe mir Drennan Waggler besorgt. Die haben eine praktische Öse mit Gummiring verschluß.

 Aber trotzdem eine Frage: Warum kann man das Blei inkl. Stäbchen abnehmen. Mir ist es passiert, weil ich es nicht wusste und überprüft habe, dass der Waggler nur 10m geflogen ist und die komplette Montage mit Blei und Stäbchen in Richtung Ziel zur Schilfkante. Kann ich das Stäbchen verkleben.


----------



## Fr33 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Du kannst das Blei rausnehmen um die Vorbebleiung zu ändern! Die Bleie für den Drennan Waggler gibts einzeln zum nachkaufen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. April 2015)

*AW: Durchlaufposenmontage demontieren*

Genau, das ist sozusagen ein modulares System. Ist z. B. auch bei den Glow Tip Carp Inserts so. Eine äußerst praktische Geschichte.

Ich benutz schon sehr lange allerlei Drennan-Dinger - abgeflogen sind die mir aber selbst bei missglückten Wüstwürfen noch nie. Auch die wechselbaren Antennen halten schon immer hervorragend.

Ich lasse die wie gesagt immer mit nem kleinen Wirbel auf der Schnur laufen, funzt hervorragend.


----------

